# wet iPod



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

My 4 year old son just dropped my iPod Touch in the toilet.
I put the iPod in a bowl of rice to try to help dry it out.
Does anybody have any other suggestions about what I should do?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I put my brother's cellphone over the gas fireplace to dry out, just make sure not to try to turn it on and fiddle with it until its completely dried out, that's the biggest mistake you can make.

_Make sure its completely dried out, leave it longer than sooner._


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

NOPE! Put it in a bowl of rice, Does the trick!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I tried that rice trick with a classic ipod, it was too wrecked to save it I guess.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Best recommendation would be to take apart if possible . there are video's on you tube showing how. If nothing else I would get a shop vacuum and try sucking water out thru any/all of the ports that water may be able to enter thru (ex.earphone , usb connector ect...) they are pretty tightly put together and may not have gotten any water inside. I read a few instances of people dropping them in tubs and such and not getting harmed at all. But I would still try to suck it out where it might have went in & let it sit in a warm place (like a bowl of rice lol) for a few days to a week


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Agreed, but they are notoriously difficult to open *sometimes* so be forewarned before you bend the case.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

it definitely doesn't look easy, I need to take mine apart to change the battery , but I am afraid of damaging it , bending the case or even worse, so it will be going to the pro's. But yes... be forewarned for sure


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies 
I don't want to risk trying to take it apart.
Unfortunately, I don't have a shop vac here to suck the water out.
I guess that I'll just leave the iPod sitting in rice for awhile & cross my fingers.
My son told me that he dropped it into the toilet after he went pee ...YUCK!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ewww pee water lol good thing he didn't flush
any vacuum with a hose would work , doesn't have to be a shop vac necessarily 
hopefully you'll be one of the lucky ones & it will be fine


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

take it apart or even just open where the batterys go and attack it with a hair blow dryer.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

To get to the batteries you need to open it fully. Sometimes there's ribbon cables going to the earphone\hold switch and they tare easily.

I'd leave it be in rice without opening it, just don't turn it on.

Just don't try to return it, there's moisture stickers that change colour and the ceramic capacitors that will blow.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

My daughter's iPod got washed with her sweater last year. We went at it with a hair dryer and then left it a couple of days on a forced-air vent. It did the trick...

Good luck!


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Definitely don't turn it on for days! Be patient...

Maybe put it under a blow dryer twice a day for 3-4 days... change out the rice. You can also put it in with silica gel packets. You can get them at a photo store (like Kerrisdale Cameras)

There is a guy here that dropped his phone in the Urinal


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Thanks for the replies
> I don't want to risk trying to take it apart.
> Unfortunately, I don't have a shop vac here to suck the water out.
> I guess that I'll just leave the iPod sitting in rice for awhile & cross my fingers.
> My son told me that he dropped it into the toilet after he went pee ...YUCK!


lol..atleast it wasn't stool


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Something for me and your mom Dee to laugh about next time I see her at KMBR 

Sorry about the mishap. I dropped my cell phone from Port Mann Bridge down to a mud puddle before. Took it apart, flush it under the faucet, let it dry. Voila, lasted till the next upgrade.

Gordon


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have heard of a lot of people who've had success with putting electronics in rice. It even worked on my auto-feeder that had been submerged for a day (you could see the circuit board had started to corrode). It took a few days but I got all the moisture out with plain old white rice (uncooked of course). If it worked for me it should work for you... my auto-feeder was a lost cause.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

make sure get the water out, try used hair hair, but dont on super hot air! used medium only ,,,but careful open parts your ipod! it may work, same u dry ur hair, only take 10 mins will dry, 
but,,,,,,good luck!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

My 2 yr old dropped my blackberry into a 40 gal tank one day (accident). I left it on a dehumidifer (sp?) for 24 hrs. Works well. I was gonna get the bluetooth fixed under warranty too, but now the sticker is red.

Steve


----------



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

My son went swimming in the river with his shuffle in his pocket. He had it underwater for more than an hour before he realized it was there. We put it in a container of rice and it magically turned on 2 months later! The only downside to that was that it sat so long with a completely dead battery that it won't hold a decent charge anymore, but it did dry out! Good luck, that really really sucks, I'd cry...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Rice, hair dryer, under hot lamps - I've found these to help. Good luck.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Wow, that sucks. I hope you get it to work. Nothing like something not working that you love.*


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Be patient, don't turn it on too early!

I've resurrected a handful of electronic devices just by putting them near a heat source for 3 or 4 days. Don't rush it, or try to speed things up by using too much heat.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Sargasso said:


> Be patient, don't turn it on too early!
> 
> I've resurrected a handful of electronic devices just by putting them near a heat source for 3 or 4 days. Don't rush it, or try to speed things up by using too much heat.


I'm fighting the urge to turn it on. I think that I'll wait until at least Thursday to try it.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Wait longer. DON'T GIVE IN TO IT. Better to wait and hope it works then try it and have nothing. My cell phone went into the lake with me (it was off), but it took a week till I turned it on. It was so hard waiting, but i sure was glad that I did.*


----------

